
Should colleges be putting smart speakers in dorms? - theBashShell
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614937/colleges-smart-speakers-in-dorms-privacy/
======
ericsanchez
>Should colleges be putting smart speakers in dorms?

No.

From the top of the article:

>Administrators say installing listening devices like Alexa in student
bedrooms and hallways could help lower dropout rates.

No. Stop. Just stop.

In fact, I think installing these devices in the offices and conference rooms
of administrators is a much better idea albeit just as <s>minimally</s>
equally thought-out.

